# About Firewall



## goldenfire (Dec 15, 2009)

Could someone teach me how to get the same result of "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --destination-port 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8080"  with Freebsd firewall soft? for example, ipfw


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 15, 2009)

1. post in the right forum
2. don't put 'NEED HELP' in all of your topic titles - we get it
3. try http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9333


----------



## goldenfire (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes, Sir!


----------

